# Newbie here! 90 Max won't start!!!! Help! Anyone!



## LongIslandMax (Dec 17, 2004)

1990 Maxima ; I just replced the fuel pump and i hear it workin but i can't get it to turn over. Where do i start to find the problem??one thing i noticed that the security light is blinking, would that prevent it from starting { it is cranking}. I am trying to fix it for a friend. any suggestions would be great!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

are you getting fuel pressure?
stick a gauge on the incoming pressure line and see what it looks like.

if the fuel pressure regulator has failed, then the pump can work all day but the car won't start.


----------



## 90pearlSE (Dec 29, 2004)

LongIslandMax said:


> 1990 Maxima ; I just replced the fuel pump and i hear it workin but i can't get it to turn over. Where do i start to find the problem??one thing i noticed that the security light is blinking, would that prevent it from starting { it is cranking}. I am trying to fix it for a friend. any suggestions would be great!!


If you are sure you connected the fuel pump correctly, I would start by checking out the 2 relays in the trunk by the DS taillight (fuel pump relay & safety relay).


----------



## LongIslandMax (Dec 17, 2004)

How do i check a relay to see if its good?


----------



## maxima_92se (Dec 19, 2004)

The only way to check a relay is by replacing it. There should be a box of electrical relays under the hood on the driver side.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

My 89 Max had the same problem when I first got it. Turns out the radiator had to be replaced and the low coolant was causing it not to start. Other than that I don't know what could be the problem. Just check into it.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

LongIslandMax said:


> 1990 Maxima ; I just replced the fuel pump and i hear it workin but i can't get it to turn over. Where do i start to find the problem??one thing i noticed that the security light is blinking, would that prevent it from starting { it is cranking}. I am trying to fix it for a friend. any suggestions would be great!!


I agree about the fuel pressure regulator. The pump gets blamed a lot for no start conditions, but sometimes it turns out it was the regulator. Check fuel pressure, I'm not sure what psi your car runs on. If the security system was engaged, the car wouldn't crank. Don't spend your friends money needlessly, make sure you know what's wrong before fixing shit. I know I've spend money on a distributor I didn't need, but when your car isn't running you get desperate! 

Edit: I thought of something else, an easy thing to check. Take the plugs out and squirt some oil in the cylinders, it may be flooded and not getting compression. Just a thought, and all you have to pay for is the oil (and every one of us probably has oil lying around somewhere).


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

how would a flooded engine not have compression? that makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> how would a flooded engine not have compression? that makes absolutely no sense at all.


The unburned gas washes away the oil, no oil means no compression... I could be wrong, I don't claim to know everything.


----------



## saharacactus (Jan 17, 2005)

LongIslandMax said:


> 1990 Maxima ; I just replced the fuel pump and i hear it workin but i can't get it to turn over. Where do i start to find the problem??one thing i noticed that the security light is blinking, would that prevent it from starting { it is cranking}. I am trying to fix it for a friend. any suggestions would be great!!


 Check the fuel pump relay aswell it is in the trunk on the inside of the lid.They usually don't fail but check it anyway.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Kindfiend said:


> The unburned gas washes away the oil, no oil means no compression... I could be wrong, I don't claim to know everything.


no oil means more engine wear, which means possible low compression.
no compression is what happens when there's a hole in the piston.


----------

